# Cleaning the buckmarks



## takdriver (Jul 4, 2009)

I find myself taking my Buckmark target apart and cleaning it all the time. This seems like a pain because I have to take the front screw off and when I put it back on after a few shots it loosens back up. Is this poor design on Brownings part or am I doing this wrong? How do you guys clean?


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

According to Browning they don't want me to take my BM Camper apart at all for cleaning. Said it's not needed and the Camper likes to be on the dry side. I found shooting only JHP or FMJ keeps it much cleaner than lead or copper coated. I know, duh!. Anyway I had all kinds of problems with the gun until someone pointed out the loose screw in the front of the rear sight frame. Tightened it up, problem solved. See my thread re: Buckmark ammo problems. 

I started checking it after 30-40 rounds at the range and found the screw 1/4 loose again. After a few rechecks, it now stays tight. HTH, and welcome.


----------

